# spider bites vs bed bugs



## holmkr (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello, Arachnoboards,

I apologize in advance for this posting if inappropriate.  It's kind of an ArachnoPHOBIA posting.  I realize you all are mostly Tarantula _enthusiasts_. I tried to read the FAQs and various posting before writing this, and could find no place better, so please forgive me if I am not in the right place and direct me elsewhere if you can (maybe you must delete or repost this).  

We are Americans living in Geneva, Switzerland, in a suburb with lots of trees and greenery.  There are tons of spiders outside all around of many varieties -- some quite big like an inch from toe to toe!   I don't mind spiders who live outdoors, and recognize what a great part of the environment they are!  However, I do not like them in the house because over the years, my son has been mysteriously bitten -- and the here houses generally don't have screens on the windows and we leave the windows open a lot for the nice fresh Swiss air. There seem to be more and more spiders every year, but perhaps I am getting paranoid.

Let me explain further... My eight year old recently had a spate of bites that we noticed in the morning.  Two different times a bite with a 2 inch red puffy welt around it, hot to the touch (on the lower back where the pyjamas rode up and exposed his skin).  Also once two small bites on the edge of one ear.  A bite on the side of his foot.  There have been other individual case over the years of similar mysterious bites... They are different from mosquito bites.  With these I can never find the actual bite holes really.  I try to aspirate the venom on the bites with insect suction extractor to no avail. They really did not seem to be mosquito bites.  I applied Arnica cream and BiteRelief to the affected areas and they cleared up on their own in several days.

I cleaned thoroughly his room and found on three separate occasions, three different types of spiders!! One smallish, one medium, one "huge!"  (Sorry, stupid me, in panic mode, squashed them beyond recognition.)  I am freaked out and went to a specialized insecticide store in Geneva.  Shockingly, the guy there told me what I described is most likely not spiders --- but BED BUG bites!  And he sold me Vinx Pyrethrin spray he said to spray all over mattresses and bed frame, wooden base boards, and wooden furniture.  After 3-4 hours, safe for children.  I am FREAKING out!  Was I giving spiders a bum rap and it is really BED BUGS I have to go after?! Is that even more freak-outable than spiders?? 

By the way, I read the Colorado State extension website, which made me also suspect bed bugs.  http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/bug_bites.html
But then I saw this on their "Spiders in the Home" site: "Sac spiders...They are usually the most common spider found wandering in homes during fall, particularly at night. Cheiracanthium species are suspected as being the most common source of spider bites in homes."  Of course, I am here in the middle of Europe, not America, so not sure if same species are here!  

Thanks for any knowledgeable advice, websites, etc. Please advise on how to get rid of spiders in child's bedroom anyway -- even if they don't bite.  Sorry, I am now creeped out and can't live with them in my child's room.  I want your expert knowledge on their lifestyles.  Besides the obvious corners with cobwebs (none), could they live in closets?  Do they like papers, books?  clothing?  blankets? linens?  Legos?  Should I spray everything with this pyrethrin -- how long will it last to keep them away? 

Signed, Freaked-Out Mom
Email:holmkr@yahoo.com


----------



## Midknight xrs (Jul 20, 2011)

Well Freaked Out Mom, you seem to be like many of the masses in your extreme paranoia of spiders.  That is a whole other issue if you would like ways on working on that.  As for the bed bug bites, it may be possible depending on the age of the bed, type of bed frame and position of the bed and when the bites occur.  From the few areas you pointed out such as the ear back and foot, bed bugs are a possibility, but the size of the bites is a little extreme for that.  

What about pets in the home?  Any furry animals such as a dog, cat, hamster, rabbit or gerbil?  Has this issue been going on only since you have left the states or has this been an issue since your son was born? Are you close to a field or the woods?

Now you also need to understand that there are many many insects that can bite.  The other questions i brought up would give others on here a better idea of what is possible to cause the bites.  Another suspect would be mites, and dust mite bites and allergies can also give you similar symptoms as I've seen that happen with my mother.  Fleas can also be a source for the bites.  As for spiders biting a human, that is typically only in a defensive situation where it is either cornered or senses it may be killed.  Ticks are another bug that are attracted to humans.

So your paranoia of spiders is a little out of place, and the paranoia of the bites on your child may be a little overboard, but you're a mom so it is expected.  The next question we need to ask is has your son been tested for allergies?  If so what are his major allergies?  A bite and an allergy can have similar reactions.  Some allergies that come from contact with say a certain fiber where it somehow penetrates the skin can cause an allergic reaction as well.

I'll give this more time for others to step in and see what comes about.


----------



## holmkr (Jul 20, 2011)

Midknight xrs said:


> Well Freaked Out Mom, you seem to be like many of the masses in your extreme paranoia of spiders.  That is a whole other issue if you would like ways on working on that.  As for the bed bug bites, it may be possible depending on the age of the bed, type of bed frame and position of the bed and when the bites occur.  From the few areas you pointed out such as the ear back and foot, bed bugs are a possibility, but the size of the bites is a little extreme for that.
> 
> What about pets in the home?  Any furry animals such as a dog, cat, hamster, rabbit or gerbil?  Has this issue been going on only since you have left the states or has this been an issue since your son was born? Are you close to a field or the woods?
> 
> ...


Dear Midknight,
You have been most understanding of my admitted recently-escalating spider paranoia.

To answer your sage questions:
1) We do have a cat, but she sleeps more with us and avoids my son at all costs (memories of toddlerhood and pulling tails).  We have not noticed any bites ourselves. 
2) The bites have only been over the last 5-6 years, don't remember any when he was a wee babe. (He was born here in Switzerland.)  
3) Yes, we are close to a giant sequoia tree about 20 feet from my son's window.
4) My son has been tested for food allergies (no major allergies) but for not any other kind of allergy.  I do understand that allergies can cause strong reactions to bites in some people that normally don't bother other people.  Do you know what I should get him tested for? Can they test for allergies to spiders, bed bugs, mites, fibers?
5) Yes, I realize spiders don't usually stalk children at night, but what about the  Cheiracanthium species, as mentioned by Colo.State?

Thanks so much for your thoughts and support.  I think I should find a website for pest control to ask these questions, but I was more interested in learning from you Arachnophiles about spider behavior to try to eliminate them (sorry!).  Any further ideas? Thank you for taking me seriously, knowing I have respect for spiders, but yet not for those individuals IF (and that is a big IF, I realize) they are biting my son!  

Best regards,
Freaked-out Mom calming down a bit.


----------



## slaypax (Jul 20, 2011)

Bed bugs bite a TON. They will also be patterns to the bites, like the little jerks are all sucking blood in a conga line. Bed bug bites also get pretty big, depending on how much of a histamine reaction he's getting from it's saliva. 

It doesn't sound like bed bugs. I live in Dallas, TX and they run rampant here, so I've run into my fair share.


----------



## holmkr (Jul 21, 2011)

Dear Arachnophiles,
Well, I have washed and sterilized all the bed linens and thoroughly examined the bed and mattress and found no tell-tale signs of bed bugs. 

So I am still focused on spiders (since I have no clear evidence of other causes such as bed bugs, allergies, etc and I had circumstantial evidence of THREE live spiders!)  

I am now in the progress of: emptying all the built-in closets (ugh) to look for spider hiding places or nests before spraying pyrethrin.   I must clean on top of armoirs and shelves (could be dusty).  Would spiders live inside closets??  In amongst clean linens, towels, blankets?   One closet has an exhaust pipe leading up into attic so it may not be completely sealed and perhaps spiders are infiltrating from there.  Where do house spiders usually hide?  The room has lots of books in a tall bookshelf ... could spiders hide in books?  Lots of legos in opên plastic containers .. that does not seem likely.  Sorry, this is like the diary of a mad housewife... I am normally fairly relaxed about housecleaning -- maybe that was the problem??  
Still Freaked-out Mom


----------



## Midknight xrs (Jul 21, 2011)

Freaked out mom, you're concern for only spiders and quick dismissal of bed bugs says one thing, you REALLY hate spiders and that they are the only thing that can do this.  This is the start of delusional parasitosis.  Look that up.  


holmkr said:


> To answer your sage questions:
> 1) We do have a cat, but she sleeps more with us and avoids my son at all costs (memories of toddlerhood and pulling tails).  We have not noticed any bites ourselves.
> 2) The bites have only been over the last 5-6 years, don't remember any when he was a wee babe. (He was born here in Switzerland.)
> 3) Yes, we are close to a giant sequoia tree about 20 feet from my son's window.
> ...


1)  If your cat makes it's way ever out doors, or near the open windows, check him for the usual suspects, fleas, ticks, mites.  
2)  Allergies can just come about at any time.  But the disconcerting issue is with the amount of time the child has suffered from these bites.  Has he not seen a doctor over these bites before?
3)  I'm not so much concerned about the tree as i am any foliage or piles of mulch, grass, bushes as those are significant homes for many bugs.
4)  The allergies can be tested again in a similar fashion as food allergies, with pollen, bees, dust, and quite a few other contaminates.
5)  Although the yellow sac spider has been imported from europe, i do not feel that this spider would set out to attack a person.  As i previously stated, most spiders are not aggressive unless they really feel threatened and I personally don't know of or read of a spider that feeds on blood, which is why the welts formed.  A bite from a few different insects will have a few different types of siliva, anti-clotting or a pain reliever.  A spider bite would hurt almost instantly.

I'm a little tired, but this is from my professor.
www.insectexpertphd.com


> Management and Control of Spiders
> 
> The first consideration in spider control is to determine whether or not the spiders are living indoors. Most of the "domestic" spiders are small in size (usually 1/4"), uniformly colored (pale yellow, tan or gray), and not hairy in appearance. The one large spider that occurs indoors is the daddy-longlegs spider. Those spiders, which are casual invaders, and which would normally reside outdoors, are usually large (1/2" or more), hairy, distinctly patterned (even brightly colored), and usually jump or run quickly.
> 
> General sanitation, both indoors and outdoors, is very important in spider control. Clean up all woodpiles, rocks, trash, compost piles, old boards, and other debris. Exercise caution when working around any materials that have been stockpiled for any length of time. All garages, cellars, crawl spaces must be kept clean and uncluttered. Control of excess moisture is also helpful. Keep crawl spaces, basements and porches as dry as possible. Plant trees and shrubs far enough away from the foundation to allow sunlight and wind to penetrate. Those spiders, which enter buildings from outdoors, do so through small cracks and crevices. Thus, the sealing or caulking of these entrances will aid in spider control. Screens, tight-fitting doors and windows will help keep spiders out. Indoors, move furniture and dust under it and behind it frequently, stored materials and wall hangings should also be treated in this manner. Do not allow objects to remain in one place too long. Vacuum up all webs. Also, because spiders are strictly carnivorous, the elimination of household insects such as cockroaches, bedbugs, ants and others will help discourage spider infestations. The best mechanical control device is the vacuum. Vacuum corners, registers and window angles often. If you choose to use an insecticide out of doors, apply diazinon 25% EC completely around foundation walls and adjacent one foot of soil. Indoors, there are a number of chemical available. Do not use diazinon indoors. Use proper precaution and follow the label instructions.


----------



## holmkr (Jul 21, 2011)

Midknight xrs said:


> Freaked out mom, you're concern for only spiders and quick dismissal of bed bugs says one thing, you REALLY hate spiders and that they are the only thing that can do this.  This is the start of delusional parasitosis.  Look that up.
> 
> 
> 1)  If your cat makes it's way ever out doors, or near the open windows, check him for the usual suspects, fleas, ticks, mites.
> ...


Dear Midknight,
Thanks so much, very helpful numbered facts you listed and advice from your professor for Spider management which I will start enforcing.  The bites, as I said, have gone away on their own, so have never been shown to doctor.

I appreciate your concern for my sanity, but I assure you this is just situational, not an overall hate for spiders -- so I don't think I suffer from "delusional parasitosis."  And plus I didn't think spiders are in the parasite category!   Shouldn't it rather be delusional arachnotosis you accuse me of?   However, I'm afraid I will never own a tarantula, but I can understand that they could be a fascinating pet and interesting connection with nature for some people!

Best wishes,
Freaked out Mom, calming down now armed with more information


----------

